# Proof in Pictures: Three of the Best Motorsport Photogs in the Business Focused on Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This shot is a bit inside baseball, but impressively composed and a display for a number motorsport players we very highly respect. The photo was posted yesterday to the Facebook wall of Regis Lefebure, a DC-based motorsport photographer who might be best known to our readers for his work in Automobile Magazine and also for Audi Sport North America through the R8 era and up to a few years ago. I met Regis when he let me crash a photo shoot of three R8s under the Dunlop Bridge during Le Mans week 2005 - my first Le Mans and he let me needle in for some shots without trying to laugh too hard at my sub-par equipment. 
Backtrack to 2000 in Portland at the ALMS race and Regis nabbed the shot above. That's Pirro streaking by in an R8 while three of the most highly respected motorsport photographers (John Brooks, Jesse Alexander and Rick Dole) focus in on the Audi. Regis was quick enough to grab the shot of the story behind the story.
When Regis posted to Facebook he labeled it 'three of the best in the business'. We'd add him as a fourth to that grouping. If you're friends with Reege on Facebook, you can follow the conversation about the shot on his wall, including comments by Emanuele Pirro and Tom Kristensen.
* Full Story *


----------

